# Saturday Watch



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This new arrival again today:

Aquastar Geneve:



















Mark


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This, been on wrist since it came. A little trickery to remove the crystal reflections mind you


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Another new strap for this one. An Omega in a brighter shade of brown with gilt buckle, I think I'm happy now. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Big white for Saturday morning:



















Cheers


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Still this one


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll tell you in the morning :tongue2:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I like being on nights as I can get my "Friday/Saturday Watch" post in on page one instead of page 73!

I think I'll start the day with my Poljot Strela










Then in the evening I'll be donning my Seiko SKX007... again!










Have a great day.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

of to work now.......so wearing this

the "omygay propuff


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi

This one today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Zeno today.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Just woke up with my Jsar on Toshi :flex:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Think i will give my Citizen Nighthawk an outing today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Starting with this at the moment


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

This one today I think.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Omega Memomatic (cal.980)


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

This Seiko this morning:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Same as yesterday


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Off to help dismantle the side screens at my local cricket club this morning, so need something sturdy.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

An out of focus SM120 GMT f300 today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> of to work now.......so wearing this
> 
> the "omygay propuff


starting the day with my homage to the Propuff above


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

every day is seiko day in my household at the moment.










jason.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Another day; another hangover! Breitling for me ..


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

A little vintage for me today..........


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This for the morning.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Something simple and classy for me this morning:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Stick with a Doxa GMT but changed over to the Sharkhunter.

Alasdair


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the usual rotation. think everything got worn this week at some point.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A couple of Chinese for the morning...

*Alpha `Grenade`, Miyota cal.8205 21 Jewels*










Plus this on loan from a friend with a view to a possible purchase when I get paid...



Marina Militare `Destro`(Asian `6497` 17 Jewels)










I must say it`s very nicely made, I naturally swapped the leather strap it came on this for 24mm silicon rubber (one of Roy`s :rltb: ) which IMO really suits it B)

Not so keen on the black edged hands but it would come with a spare new gold edged set which I think would look much better 

OK I think it would be safe to say the word `possible` is now redundant here 

*"Plus this on loan from a friend with a view to a possible purchase when I get paid" *


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello!

Started the day early with this










Changed to this for the rest of the day :lol:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to the Desert Shield Vostok that arrived this morning:










Many thanks Julian :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

GMT this afternoon


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

This before being sent to Roy for new dial, hands and white on black date wheel.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Unbranded MWC manual wind today.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Some quick pics of what I picked up yesterday, after a service and refurb.

The case had taken some abuse (not all by the previous owner :blink: ) so it went to Bienne to see what they could do.

It has come back looking pretty good I think (and it is true that this dial is a sod to photograph):










This morning I put it one a mesh, which does suit it better IMHO, and I will be wearing it for the rest of the day at least:


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

SUB pre SL


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Staying with this one for the mo


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Just finished work and now off to watch the football. Wearing this...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stanford said:


> Some quick pics of what I picked up yesterday, after a service and refurb.
> 
> The case had taken some abuse (not all by the previous owner :blink: ) so it went to Bienne to see what they could do.
> 
> ...


WooooooooHooooooooo!

Su-bloody-perb Bob!

Phil will be jealous 

Looks amazing......

Im wearing a vintage Omega too, SMF300...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

This one for me. It's been getting a lot of wrist time since I bought it.


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Stanford said:


> Some quick pics of what I picked up yesterday, after a service and refurb.
> 
> The case had taken some abuse (not all by the previous owner :blink: ) so it went to Bienne to see what they could do.
> 
> ...


That is very nice indeed. I love the depth of the watch.

Not sure about the mesh...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorna, _blue monster _ this afternoon










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

decided there are just too many vintage Omega about nowerdays, so have gone with something a little less common h34r:

_Sinn EZM2_










I wore this watch about every day for 3 weeks on holiday in July, but it hadn't been out of the box since I got home. After 10 minutes on the wrist though I remember why I love this watch so much :grin:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Some quick pics of what I picked up yesterday, after a service and refurb.
> 
> The case had taken some abuse (not all by the previous owner :blink: ) so it went to Bienne to see what they could do.
> 
> ...


stunning :clapping:

Glad it worked out - it looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Im wearing a vintage Omega too, SMF300...


Nice watch, Jason, but you really need to do something about that wallpaper :tongue2:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

JLC, MC iving Chrono


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

A very quick pic of my latest arrival, huge thanks to Dave for getting it to me so quickly.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Toshi said:


> decided there are just too many vintage Omega about nowerdays, so have gone with something a little less common h34r:
> 
> I wore this watch about every day for 3 weeks on holiday in July, but it hadn't been out of the box since I got home. After 10 minutes on the wrist though I remember why I love this watch so much :grin:


not been out of the box since July you obviously dont like it. ought to flip it I recon h34r:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

My regular weekend watch, need to find an alternative, but just can't be arsed :yawn:










Derek


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Still with the Sinn today


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tea time so so it's a respectable hour to start off with a couple of beers and a change to the LV :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Tea time so so it's a respectable hour to start off with a couple of beers and a change to the LV :lol:


Very nice but I`ll go for a nice hot coffee & this...

*Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels.*










The honeymoon maybe over but I`m still in love :wub:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

It isn't my usual fair as I am more of a fan of the 70's than the 80's! But I bought this a few weeks back after reading about them in Journey Through Time!

The Omega Cermet or 'black tulip'

Cal 1420, relatively unimpressive movement but what a case, not huge or bulky but elegant and made entirely from ceramic, the bracelet is SS based with ceramic bricks inlaid in to it! Pretty cool:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

today, i'm giving this a crack:










:lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> It isn't my usual fair as I am more of a fan of the 70's than the 80's! But I bought this a few weeks back after reading about them in Journey Through Time!
> 
> The Omega Cermet or 'black tulip'
> 
> Cal 1420, relatively unimpressive movement but what a case, not huge or bulky but elegant and made entirely from ceramic, the bracelet is SS based with ceramic bricks inlaid in to it! Pretty cool:


I recently saw one in the steel - it was very stylish and quite attractive with the ceramic bricks contrasting with the steel in between links :thumbsup:

I took it to be a ladies watch because of the size - I assume this one is a gent's?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> today, i'm giving this a crack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance, but what time is that showing?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bunchie32 said:


> today, i'm giving this a crack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugger is that the time already? :taz:

I`m late, sorry I meant early,err no wait a minute, I`m maybe....

Totally confused







:lol:


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

MINE FOR TODAY IS >>>>>>


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Stanford said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't my usual fair as I am more of a fan of the 70's than the 80's! But I bought this a few weeks back after reading about them in Journey Through Time!
> ...


Bob

yeah if it is the one I am thinking about at STS it is indeed the ladies version, the gents is much more substantial, not huge but a nice large watch to wear.

Cheers Tom


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, now wearing this oldie

Pronto:










Mark


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

norfolkngood said:


> MINE FOR TODAY IS >>>>>>


Here ya go:










Mark


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> bunchie32 said:
> 
> 
> > today, i'm giving this a crack:
> ...


Me too...but it looks very... interesting? Tell us more bunchie32!


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

my mate bought it for me for my birthday from japan.

once you know how to read it, it's dead easy! the inner, larger blocks are the hours, and the smaller outer blocks are minutes. so counting up, you can see that it was 1152 when that pic was taken!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

bunchie32 said:


> my mate bought it for me for my birthday from japan.
> 
> once you know how to read it, it's dead easy! the inner, larger blocks are the hours, and the smaller outer blocks are minutes. so counting up, you can see that it was 1152 when that pic was taken!


Oh! :blink: :blink:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> my mate bought it for me for my birthday from japan.
> 
> once you know how to read it, it's dead easy! the inner, larger blocks are the hours, and the smaller outer blocks are minutes. so counting up, you can see that it was 1152 when that pic was taken!


Nice and easy then :blink:. Could be potentially embarrassing if some asks you the time though and what happens when you run out of fingers? :slow_en:

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

bunchie32 said:


> my mate bought it for me for my birthday from japan.
> 
> once you know how to read it, it's dead easy! the inner, larger blocks are the hours, and the smaller outer blocks are minutes. so counting up, you can see that it was 1152 when that pic was taken!


...wot, no seconds :huh: :lol:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Some quick pics of what I picked up yesterday, after a service and refurb.
> 
> The case had taken some abuse (not all by the previous owner :blink: ) so it went to Bienne to see what they could do.
> 
> ...


Bob that is a stunner mate.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sparky said:


> norfolkngood said:
> 
> 
> > MINE FOR TODAY IS >>>>>>
> ...


Thanks for making that much better Mark


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing this rare beauty


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > norfolkngood said:
> ...


 :rofl2:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Archimede Pilot for me today.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*RLT 4 on Toshi Vintage Leather*


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

bunchie32 said:


> today, i'm giving this a crack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoaaaaa...far out man.... :afro:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> *RLT 4 on Toshi Vintage Leather*


Is that an inscription I can see on that strap? Ah yes...it says "Bosworth - Year 5" :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> every day is seiko day in my household at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like that jason....is that a flightmaster?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > norfolkngood said:
> ...


Bloody cheek!! There was no pic there when I looked. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Is it still Saturday


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Is it still Saturday


ahhh....marlboro 

changed over to this


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Is it still Saturday
> ...


Vodka & Red Bull :bad:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > every day is seiko day in my household at the moment.
> ...


its the one in the middle not sure what its called 7t34-6400 i like it too my fav quartz.










jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


that looks cool jason....i ilke that a lot.....and please....no more pictures of your soxa monster.......its calling out to me


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Some quick pics of what I picked up yesterday, after a service and refurb.
> ...


Only one emoticon needed to sum up both watches :notworthy:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


ok ill be good .im on hollibobs for a week from tuesday so you wont see it for a while.

jason.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Swapped back from the Sub to this for now


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

hikingcamping said:


> Just woke up with my Jsar on Toshi :flex:


Changed over to SAR on a Havanna Toshi :beer:


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Roger said:


> This for the morning.


Really love the blued hands and hour markers on this!

Alpha for me today...


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Wore this from 7,10 am until sunday evening.

Simon


----------

